# DW waxstock prize draw winner is....



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thank you to all who visited the DW stand today, great to chat. Over 100 of you put your names down for the free prize draw to win a pot of migliore presidenziale carnauba wax (rrp £249) and cima spray sealant (rrp £24.99).

A winner was randomly picked and that winner is


millzer

Congratulations mate. I will post your product once you pm me your address


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

That is a stunning prize. Congrats.


----------



## phil67 (Mar 17, 2008)

Free prize draw missed that as well 


But well done millzer


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

well done


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Well done, great prize


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Get in Pete, great prize! Bring it into the office so I can have a nosey, would you.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Woah! Cheers DW - What an awesome prize! 
High quality wax is about the only thing I didn't buy yesterday! :thumb:

Well thats made my day, lets hope the week continues in the same fashion!


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

This arrived for me in the post today:



A big thank you to Detailing World and Migliore for providing such an awesome prize. I cant wait to try it out!

:car:

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice, Congrats mate.

Just a tip for the mig wax try and get it as thin as possible they can be a pain to remove and spread.


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice, Congrats mate.
> 
> Just a tip for the mig wax try and get it as thin as possible they can be a pain to remove and spread.


Cheers Mate, ill keep that in mind! :thumb:


----------

